# Portable GPS for ice fishing?



## Kingfish_1968 (Mar 11, 2009)

Has anyone got a suggestion on a portable GPS that will show the lake contour while getting to your spot or searching for a new one? I would like one that I can mount on my snow machine or four wheeler. I bought a Garmin Colorado 400i last year and it'll show the islands, shoreline, roads around the lake but won't show the depths until you stop and mark it like a waypoint. I called Garmin support and they told me that there is no way to see the contours as you go, which to me makes this nearly useless as we search for the particular area we are targeting off hotmaps, etc... I am thinking of rigging my softwater Humminbird 595C combo with just a GPS receiver and mounting it to the snow machine but would like an easier out. I could also use use my chips if I go that route. Any input is appreciated.


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

I use a Lowrance h20c, it will take certain Navionics and Lake Master chips (mine has 5ft. depth contour lines) but I believe it will take the newer more detailed chips. It gets you close to depth and structure - I really like it for the money and it is water proof and can run at least 2 full days on 2 AA batteries. There are also Ram mounts for them that you could probably put on a 4-wheeler. I believe this model has been updates but you can get a new one for a bargain.....Mike


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

I have an Endura Safari. Not near user friendly as the H2O was This thing was not designed by someone who was actually going to use it. Navionics map needs to be loaded in a separate viewer from the main map with waypoints on it Constantly have to bounce back and forth between maps while looking for a good spot to icefish. Touch screen is way more trouble than it's worth. Missing many of the features the H2O had. I'll live with it, but would do a lot more research before buying a handheld next time. The only 2 negative things I ever read on the H2O line-up was that some people had them die after two years of use, and the plastic case looked cheesy/cheap. Most people loved theirs, as I did. Lowrance really dropped the ball on this one. Only replaced it because it didn't survive being bounced around under a quad.


----------

